# Quel dock pour ipod classic ?



## toubeeb (9 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

je cherche un dock, qui permet de me relier à mes HP Harmann Kardon sound stick.
Je souhaite juste avoir la sortie son par le dock et l'alimentation.
Le tarif chez apple est astronomique (universal dock + alim usb)
Merci pour vos lumieres, je debute!


----------



## Liyad (9 Décembre 2008)

De ce que je sache, le prix reste sensiblement le même pour tout les docks...
Qu'importe la marque.


----------



## whiplash (9 Décembre 2008)

Je suis d'accord avec Toubeeb, je ne crois pas que tu trouveras mieux ailleurs que chez apple.  C'est le prix à payer pour avoir un dock


----------

